# My New To Me Plow Rig



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Got a good reliable snow pusher finally. What do you guys think? Also, rhe speedometer don't work. The hourmeter works find that is in the speedometer but the mph needle don't move. The sensor is all hooked up and clean?
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95545&page=7


----------

